# millionth cycle advice. dont bring any rookie shit in here or ask me what i eat.



## swoleosis (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm looking for some different insight on my next cycle. I'm 6'2 230 on trt levels of test e have been for the past 8 weeks. I've taken up to 800mgs of tren for 10 weeks on end and 1 gram of test for 12 weeks. I want this next cycle to really freak me out. Its gonna be 20 weeks long I'm down for whatever. I'm just getting stale running test and tren because that's all I ever take but with that being said I definitely wanna incorporate tren Into this cycle at a high dose somewhere. Just seeing what you think. You can throw in any hgh advice. My tax return is going to a shit ton of juice among other things. Thnx man


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe try pulsing some orals with your test/tren cycles.  After using tren for some cycles most of the other AAS are going to feel mild. Orals are a little different.  They have less of an effect at the AR and mroe of an effect by modultating cortisol signaling so they are more on the anti-catabolic side so adding them can have a dramatic effect sometimes.


----------



## jerome simpson (Jan 14, 2015)

20 weeks? To get hard and veiny add EQ with a 6 week finisher of mast on top of the test and tren. Bigger?  Look into insulin on top of test and tren. Oral as mentioned is another option. No advice on hgh.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 14, 2015)

1250 test
1000 tren
500 npp
500 mast
100 mg tbol


----------



## cujo (Jan 14, 2015)

To get that freak factor, I assume you want to pack more mass on and stay lean. I personally like
2g Watson test ew
6-8 Ius of serostim hgh 
insulin- hard to give advice on this stuff
Anapolon Anadrol- 50-100mg ed

Since going exclusively to pharm stuff, I have noticed a huge difference.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep test high, at least a g
Drop tren and add npp
Kick with dbol
Run peps or hgh
Eat like a fucking pig. Clean


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd say run your normal test tren cycle  but add EQ at 600mg and end last 6 weeks with mast and halo.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 14, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 14, 2015)

How would you guys run the orals, for those that didn't specify above and even if you did and you feel like reiterating.


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yest tren whatever works for you
EQ 600mg a week 
mast 400mg
halo I only do 20mg a day for 6 weeks n love it but some like a lil more 30-40mg a day. 

The eq and halo make me very vascular and strong i love them together


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 14, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Love it.



Didnt think about slin in the Pms.... I think that's where swole comes from but dangerous.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 15, 2015)

I've used it plenty in the past but it always seems to make me fatter then anything even when keeping all meals after the slin use to as little fat as possible. I was doing the old 10grams of carbs per iu of slin though, never tried the protocol where you est just enough to keep from going hypo.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Jan 15, 2015)

I have ran Tren pretty high as well and have adopted an in between tren cycle. I run test and EQ with Dbol up front for 6 weeks run the test and EQ for a total of 20 weeks. I think the EQ needs to be a little higher than what people have suggested so far. 800 on the low side, 1.2 gr on the higher side. Then I follow this up with Test P, Tren, Mast, for 10 weeks total with Halodrol the last 6 weeks as well. I have been seriously considering the insulin route. Maybe next time around. No experience with HGH.

Good luck


----------



## get.huge (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's a killer cycle... If you lived in Kuwait and PED's were legal:

Week 1-6
1g Test EW
600 Tren E
800mg EQ
50-100mg Anadrol
5iu's HGH
8-12 iu's Humalin-R Pre workout

Week 6-12
1.5g Test C/E
800mg Tren E
800mg EQ
5iu's HGH
8-12iu's Humalin- R Pre workout (make sure you have carbs around and while you workout)

Week 12-16
1.5g Test C/E
Anavar 40mg ED
600mg Tren A
800mg EQ
400mg Mast P
5iu HGH

Week 16-20
600mg Test Prop EW
40mg Anavar
25mg Winny Oral
600mg Tren A
800mg EQ
400mg Mast P
5iu HGH

You would switch to short ester Test to minimize water retention and set up for a cruise with leaner gains, Switch from Tren E to A as its stronger milligram for milligram 
And up the dose as you see fit, add in Mast for Hardening, and Winny in the end to get NASTY. 
Dropping the slin after 12 weeks to take a slight break and allow you to lean up and lose the BF, the Var mg for mg will help with fat loss and hardness winny will get you grainy.


Sex.weights.protein shakes


----------



## SoCalSwole (Jan 15, 2015)

Yikes that's a big nasty cycle. Be careful with that much insulin. figure out how to properly take in the right amount of carbs before you start.

i think get.huge might be Bostin Lyod. LOL


----------



## get.huge (Jan 15, 2015)

Hahaha  far from a Bostin Lloyd and Synthol cycle .... 
8-12 iu's is the standard especially running it with HGH. It IS different for everyone but I would start at an 8iu dose and build from there, you'd want to maximize the exogenous spike of insulin, instead of match your own bodies endogenous release, having 50-60g's complex carbs about 30 mins pre slin pin like Sweet potato and then pinning slin 30 mins pre workout with a good 60g simple carbs (HBCD, Dextros, Waxy) and Essential aminos intra workout you're golden, you NEVER want to do "too much carbs" the 10g per iu is SENSELESS, and only leads to massive *weight gain. Optimizing your insulin levels is key, by pinning exogenous insulin your body just doesnt stop producing its own, it still will spike, so the overkill on carbs is unnecessary. 
BUT to each their own LEARN for yourself and make your own sound judgement. Best advice comes from Milos Sarcev, Ameen Alai and their followers. Check them out. Very SMART individuals.


Sex.weights.protein shakes


----------



## get.huge (Jan 15, 2015)

... And he didnt want any "ROOKIE SHIT" hahaha so theres some advanced shit


Sex.weights.protein shakes


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2015)

NPP, Test and D-bol in phase 1

Tren, Test and winny in phase 2

Test around 1,200 mg until about week 18
NPP is good to start around 600+

orals 50 mg daily. Maybe take a month off weeks 8-12 on the orals.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 15, 2015)

This is refreshing every post is about first this first that. I've been working out for 15 years and any changes I make at this stage in the game require maximum effort, diet, and peds. The first two I got and I've had to know to get this far that's why I made the title the way I did with advice coming from people who know more then I do. Not some kid who finally benched 450 for the first time asking me what my meal plans have been for the past decade. I want advice about shit I don't know from the people who do know and I'm getting it and I appreciate each and every one of you extremist fucks, like myself.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 15, 2015)

And honestly I run my cycles until I've grown tolerant to the amount of juice I'm willing to take. I feel like 8-12 weeks cycles are too short and I'll never come off while I'm making great gains. Anybody's who has taken juice knows at some point the shits run it's course and your either sick of slamming food and you've gotten as big and strong as your mind is allowing you. Anybody who's gotten big and I mean tsa security pulling me off the line at la Guardia airport to ask me for my shoulder routine big, knows what I mean. Its not even the weights or pushing oil. Its the fuckin how much more do I have to eat. Sadly for me I always know the answer to the question and my gag reflex has the final say. For 4 years I forgot what hunger even felt like and instead of cheat meals I'd treat myself by not eating. So I'm at The point now where I'm ready to sacrifice my hunger hormones again and really freak myself. This was originally a pm to usealittle who I've known for years on the MD board but I wanted to see what other ppl had to say. I've done deca and eq But both for not as long as I'd liked because for me personally unless I've used something for at least 20 weeks and at a high but not lunatic high dose I feel like I can't really get a perspective on it. I'm finalising what I'm going to run and I'll post the cycle but one of the last few questions I have is regarding the masteron. I'm lean but I'm not below 10 percent body fat....the vets know where I'm going with this. Should I still do it? Also with winny I've never taking it because the results are so superficial even from a steroid standpoint and my knees r trashed. If you think otherwise please enlighten me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2015)

Mast and winny at the end of the course is what I would do. Mast at 350 mg weekly is the lowest I would go.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 16, 2015)

Test 400, TNE, dbol, drol, tren, npp. Growth slin. Mast and winny last 8 weeks. Hcg for 4 weeks every other month and during cruise. Still thinking about the the dosing. I'm gonna be at least 1.5 grams of test and 800 tren, 600 npp. The rest I'm still working on.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 16, 2015)

Is winny really worth it? Besides drying you out, I've never fucked with it. Pills or injections? What's a proper dose a little on the high side?


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 17, 2015)

heavyiron said:


> Mast and winny at the end of the course is what I would do. Mast at 350 mg weekly is the lowest I would go.



What's like a good medium high range and a good solid dose for the winni? I've never taken either. Masteron because I'm not going bald on high doses of tren my hair thins a little and I need my fuckin hair. Also my knees get a little shitty when I take a lotta letro and I've been instructed by the past including by people I've hired not to Fuck with it but I'm down like I said I wanna try new shit just giving a reason as to why I havent.


----------



## theredscare (Jan 17, 2015)

Winstrol is considered the worst for hair loss.  People who aren't genetically predisposed to hair loss report losing hair.  Also winstrol alone will put your HDL in the single digits.  It's a nasty compound in my opinion.  But you can give it a go and see what happens.  I always preferred epistane (banned now) or dymethazine in place of winstrol


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 17, 2015)

A 20 week cycle for all-out size & strength?


Testosterone 
Trestolone ace (from Pure oils)
Trenbolone ace
Anadrol...at 50 mg/day only for as long as you can maintain decent liver readings, which means that supps like UDCA, Milk thistle, NAC, etc are invaluable.  Of course, with any extended oral cycle, cardiovascular support is vital.  Some of the best products are:  Pomegranate extract, Resveratrol, Full-flush niacin, Fish oil, and Vitamin K2.  Personally, I take all of these all the time, among others.  

Also, don't underestimate the importance of diet in maintaining good cholesterol levels.  Meats, dairy, and eggs should come from free-range, naturally fed animals whenever possible, which means grass-fed beef and free-range, vegetarian chicken & eggs.  For blood pressure, it is hard to best Hawthorne berry extract.  I have seen people run 16-20 week cycles of Anadrol using these supps and maintain normal liver readings and decent cardiovascular health markers the way through.  Donate blood (not plasma, but blood) once every 8 weeks to avoid excessively high hematocrit.

I would normally not advise anyone to use Anadrol for 16-20 weeks--only saying it is possible to do so under certain circumstances without experiencing serious liver or cardiovascular health problems.  Take it for what it's worth.  You are young...and with the proper support, a few extended oral cycles won't kill ya', but for older guys--stay away.

Use GHRP-6 as needed, if orals suppress your appetite.


----------



## ldog (Jan 17, 2015)

Good stuff Mike! What do you consider older? Over 50?


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 17, 2015)

Mike Arnold said:


> A 20 week cycle for all-out size & strength?
> 
> 
> Testosterone
> ...



There he is!!!


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 17, 2015)

Who has trestelone besides Geneza?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 17, 2015)

ldog said:


> Good stuff Mike! What do you consider older? Over 50?



Over 40.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 17, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> Who has trestelone besides Geneza?




There have been bad labs on Geneza's trestolone--it was probably was never legit.

Pure Oils makes GMP-made trestolone ace and every batch is tested by Patrick Arnold to make sure it is 100% legit.  It is sold as a research chem...and because trestolone has not yet been added to the controlled substance list, it can legally be sold as a research chem .  Pure Oils trest is likely the best trest product ever made.  GMP-made, tested by Pat Arnold, legally available. You can't beat it.  It is the first steroid I have purchased in over 5 years....and the price isn't bad either.


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 17, 2015)

So you really think I should skip all that other shit and do test\tren\treat and drol. I wanna run it for 20 weeks how should I dose it I'm doing the test ay 1200-1500 and tren at 800-1000. I've taken tren this long at you and help up fine. Little trouble sleeping initially but it worked itself out. Hit me with a dose for the drol 2. Last bout of orals I did I ran the drol and dbol together at 50/100 ed and loved it. Can I do that again. I gotta be honest I was looking forward to trying that npp with the tren and throwing mast in at the end. I'm gonna run growth 2 peps are a pain Injecting 4 times a day and I work on a dirty flat tar roof, I can't do peps responsibility but I do wanna give that igfDES a try. Let me know. Good to hear from you Jedi.


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been reading some of the post above and most sound pretty legit but I didn't want to chime in and say be very very careful if you go with the guys advice it tells you to add insulin, you cannot only permanently fuck yourself up just with a few shots of insulin but also kill yourself if you overdo it and it doesn't sound like you're ready to pull any punches this round. Good luck brother and keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 19, 2015)

I used slin pwo 8 grams of carbs per iu in my pwo shake and then had a low fat, high protein, high complex carb meal an hour later. This made me fatter then anything. I clearly didn't need that much nutrition and it started to just spill over into my fat stores.  I need a better protocol as I wanna continue to use it but properly this time. Feel free to leave a protocol below


----------



## swoleosis (Jan 21, 2015)

Any takers I don't wanna let this did


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 21, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Keep test high, at least a g
> Drop tren and add npp
> Kick with dbol
> Run peps or hgh
> Eat like a fucking pig. Clean



I like it.  Want to get real results - Gotta take a REAL dose!


----------

